# Need for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD



## Dragozool (27. September 2010)

*Need for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD
by
Dragozool

Hey Leute ich habe angefangen Need for Speed undercover zu Retexturieren 

Da ich den Gelbstich look wie die Pest hasse habe ich das als allererstes beseitigt und das Game sieht jetzt aus wie der nachvolger von Need for Speed Pro Street 

Original : Klick 

meins : Klick 

Original : Klick 

meins : Klick 

Ich hoffe es besteht interesse an der Mod

Erste Meinungen sind sehr erwünscht ^^

Gallerie 1

Gallerie 2

Gallerie 3

Gallerie 4

NFS Undercover MOD Download : Mediafire Download *Final 1.1**​


----------



## Galford (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

Ich habe im Moment zwar kein Lust Undercover zu intallieren, aber früher oder später werde ich mir die Mod wohl genauer anschauen. Die Screenshots sehen sehr gut aus und die Straßentexturen gefallen mir wesentlich besser als die aus deiner MW Textur Mod. 

Was mich wirklich interessieren würde, wäre wie MW mit diesen Straßentexturen aussehen würde. MW mag ich einfach lieber als Undercover. Ich bin jetzt kein Experte was TexturMods angeht, *aber wenn es möglich ist und nicht zu viel Aufwand wäre, könntest du dann mal Most Wanted mit diesen Straßentexturen ausstatten?* Denn auf den ersten Blick sehen die Straßentexturen aus der Undercover-Mod einfach deutlich realistischer und "richtiger" aus, als die aus deiner MW-Mod.

Was mir allerdings negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Brücke in einem der Screenshots, die sieht jetzt aus wie einen Stahlbrücke verkleidet mit Steintexturen (also irgendwie komisch), anstatt wie eben eine Brücke aus Stahl.


----------



## Dragozool (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

danke für die "Kritik" ^^ der mod befindet sich ja noch im Beta status  ich werde sehen was ich noch ändern werde und was nciht  aber das mit der Brück da hast du recht  ich werde in der Finalen version dann andere texturen nehmen


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

wie siehts aus mit der performance bei deinem Mod ? 
Die Screens sehen wirklich gut aus!
Bis auf die Brücke... da finde ich das Original besser.


----------



## Dragozool (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

Ich zittiere mich mal aus dem 3DCenter  


> ich muss sagen, das sich die ganze Sache sehr auf die Performance ausschlägt...ich habe ohne meine MOD und ENB 60 FPS mit ENB und meinen Texturen 30-40 .Also wird die MOD nicht gerade für die leute sein, wo das Game geradeso läuft..



aaaber da ich die Texturengröße Halbiert habe ohne Qualitätsverlust ist die Performance deutlich besser geworden


----------



## Lolm@n (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

cool hab es auf einer GTX285 SLI (2-Fach SLI) und einer 5870 keine Probleme die Frames gehen ca um 5-10Fps zurück 

jedoch verursacht das SLI Brutale microruckler wie in keinem anderen Game (nicht wegen dem mod jedoch durch die tieferen frames fällt es noch mehr auf obwohl ich eigentlich 50-60fps habe


----------



## Dragozool (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

wenn du im game 50-60 fps hast kommt es so rüber wie 25-30 fps  deswegen kommt es dir schleppend vor


----------



## Galford (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

Kann es sein das deine Screenshots nicht komplett auf der hier verlinkten Mod-Datei beruhen. Ich habe jetzt Undercover doch installiert, aber die "Stein"-brücke ist mir nicht aufgefallen, obwohl ich an dieser Stelle gewesen sein müsste (gibt aber wohl mehrer Stahlbrücken). Habe ich was falsch ausgeführt? Die Straße ist allerdings wirklich detaillierter. 

Allerdings "schluckt" Undercover (mit Gelbstich) die Wirkung der schärfern Texturen ohne die ENB-Mod. Wie bekomme ich eigentlich raus welche Einstellungen du bei der ENB-Mod verwendest?


----------



## Dragozool (27. September 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

doch die screens sind komplett aus der TPF datei  aber ich Zittier mich mal wieder selbst xD



> Ich musste die Texturengröße halbieren da es zu fehlern kahm und die Texturen nciht bzw. später geladen wurden wenn man an den betroffenen stellen stehen blieb......es gab nahezu keinen BQ verlust  ich werde jetzt erstmal mir die zeit nehmen und die MOD komplett fertig machen in der zeit könnt ihr euch in der BETA austoben


ausserdem macht die ENB nicht alles alleine um den Gelbstich zu beseitigen müssen auch die Umwelteffekte auf aus gestellt werden UND meine ENB benutzt werden hier-->Need for Speed Undercover ENB by Dragozool.rar bekommst du meine ENB


----------



## Dragozool (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neef for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD*

so leute ich ahbe die MOD jetzt fertig gemacht  viel spaß damit im ersten post ist der DL Link


----------

